# Arrows



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

I thought I try my new Helix Jig little heavy on the glue but they turned out nice let me know what you think


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

look good.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Purdy!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks good! Nice Job!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Now put some Epek XC3 braodheads on em and you got youself some killin sticks.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

They definately need some "Gunk" on them!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

They look good. You will get better the more you do.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

pheaz said:


> Now put some Epek XC3 braodheads on em and you got youself some killin sticks.


He tried them and gave them up! They did not withstand his target!! I would not buy them after that either.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those look sharp man... nice work.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

What vanes are those? I've been thinking of mixing it up. Nice wraps too!


----------

